# Esso / Exxon Extra XD-3 for 2.0T FSI?



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi guys,

Got a quick question here ... anybody's used Esson / Exxon Extra XD-3 on their 2.0T FSI motor? Friend of mine has highly recommended it but it's not on the VW 502.00 approved list of oils. It's supposed to be a really good oil though. 

Is this an acceptable oil for the 2.0T FSI? Any body has experience with it? 

Sorry but the search function is kindda useless here ...


Cheers,


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

XD-3 is highly regarded, one of the best oils sold. I don't see any reason it wouldn't work well.

It should be pretty similar to M1 0w-40.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks! 

I know the XD-3 is a highly regarded oil. So it works fine on the 2.0T FSI even though it's not "502.00 compliant"? 

Anybody's used it on the 2.0T? No problem with it?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd be happy to cite tons of examples of lab work where unspeced oil works as well as or better than spec oil. 



















This is just a small snapshot of UOA, you'll have to look through them yourself.

Knowing what the spec is all about itself is part of understanding which oils work in which VAG engines and more importantly WHY. 

http://www.lubrizol.com/EuropeanEngineOils/RelativePerformanceToolIntro.html

Carrying the spec itself is an expensive marketing investment for the oil company, where they pay $.5m for a 3-year licence and submit for the test sequence, which is basically the same as the generic Euro ACEA spec, with the added stipulations of cold-cranking and mpg. All it comes down to for the oil company is can they sell enough product through their distribution to pay for the spec cert. In the case of Esso XD-3, no. 

From that starting point you can optimise the oil and service for your vehicle and driving, such as for viscosity. 

http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html

In your colder climate, you will find too, that 5w-30 synth is not only excellent in cold, with the example of Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30 being thinner at all viscs then Mobil 1 0w-30 and of course Syntec 0w-30. Common 5w-40 can be twice as thick as 5w-30 when cold-starting. 

So yeah, can XD-3 work well in 2.0T, sure but you are likely the only person online doing it.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

how could anyone know so much about so little?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:laugh:


----------

